#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  any one know any info ont this demon

## isis

i jest came accross this name Akem Manah and wanted to know if anyone knows about hem... 

when i came across this name it really hit me it jest apired out of no where while i was dreaming the guy in my dream said it like this "I am Akem Manah, the demon of evil purpose. After centuries of watching the humans on this planet grow, struggle and die; I have grown bored. It will amuse me to see how many mortals can be corrupted. and i wanted to know more about the name i found Akem Manah (Ak?m Manah) is the Avestan language name of Zoroastrianism's demon of the "evil mind" or 
"evil purpose" or "evil thinking" or "evil intention".

Manah denotes a state of mind, and akem manah may thus be more accurately described as the state 
of mind (or being) that prevents an individual from accomplishing his (moral) duties. The hypostasis 
of this malign influence is the demon (daeva) Akem Manah, who appears in later texts as Middle Persian 
Akoman and New Persian Akvan. 
In ancient Persian religion (Zoroastrianism), Ahriman (aka Arimanius or Angra Mainya) is the leader of the enemies who opposed Ahura Mazda (aka Ohrmazd or Oromasdes). Because Zoroastrians believed in a completely dualistic form of religion, Ahriman is thought to be the first personification of the Devil. 

In Mazdaist traditions, in the beginning there were two spirits, Ahura Mazda and Ahriman. These two spirits were separated by a void. Ahura Mazda was thought to be characterized by goodness, light, and he was unlimited in time but not in space. He was free of all evil, and does not create or willingly tolerate evil. Ahriman was represented as evil and limited by time because he knew eventually Ahura Mazda would defeat him, and he was also limited by space. 
Because there was a void separating the two, in the beginning, Ahura Mazda knew of Ahriman but Ahriman did not know of Ahura Mazda. Ahura Mazda wanted to free himself from his own limitation in space, but he knew that by doing so, he would have to initiate a struggle with Ahriman, which he did not want to do. In time, though, Ahriman saw a light across the void and envied and lusted for it. He then created the evil things of this world (such as the daevas) to fight against the good things Ahura Mazda created. Ahura Mazda offered Ahriman peace if Ahriman would worship the good things Ahura Mazda created, but Ahriman refused, and Ahura Mazda showed Ahriman his inevitable fate. Ahriman was stunned and fell into the void for a period of time. When he awakened, he engaged in war with Ahura Mazda, which Ahura Mazda won and finally destroyed Ahriman. 

Powers
According to the Vendidad, Ahriman co-created the world with Ahura Mazda, countering evil with everything good Ahura Mazda created. He created "the serpent in the river, and Winter, a work of the Daevas," "the locust, which brings death unto cattle and plants," "plunder and sin," "the ants and the ant-hills," "the sin of unbelief," "tears and wailing," "the Pairika Knathaiti, who claves unto Keresaspa," "the sin of pride," "a sin for which there is no atonement, the unnatural sin," "the evil work of witchcraft," "the sin of utter unbelief," "a sin for which there is no atonement, the cooking of corpse," and "abnormal issues in women, and barbarian oppression". He also created creates 99,999 diseases. 
He also attempted to maim the divine prophet Zarathustra. He first sent the demon Buiti to kill Zarathustra, but the prophet chanted aloud the Ahuna-Vairya, and the demon fled back to Ahrian. Ahriman himself then 'rushed forth from the regions of the North to lure away the Prophet from the path of righteousness,' but the prophet resisted the temptation and affirmed that he would never do the bidding of Ahriman. 
Later texts refer to Ahura Mazda as having created six (sometimes seven) Amesha Spenta, or archangels. Angra Mainya also created a council of six (sometimes seven) archdemons. The archdemons (daevas) are known as Aka Manah, Indra, Sauru, Taurvi, Zairitsha, and Naonhaithya (the seventh is Aeshma). 
Eventually, Ahriman will be defeated by the coming of a Saoshyant or Saviour. Ancient texts refer to three great souls who are designated to be Saoshyants. The third of these will destroy evil and bring forth the reign of righteousness. The coming is referred to in the Farvardin Yasht, which says he will be the son of Zarathustra and will be conceived through a virgin called 'the all-destroying' (Yasht xiii.142; Vendidad xix.5). He will be assisted by his friends, who are fiend-smitting, well-thinking, well-speaking, well-doing, and whose tongues have never uttered a word of falsehood (Yasht xiii.142). 
After this, the world will be restored, the dead will arise, and life and immortality will come. 
With the disappearance of evil from the universe, good will prevail everywhere and for all time; and the accursed name of Angra Mainya will be forgotten. Ahura Mazda will be for ever, even as he has been from all eternity" (Yasht xix.11,12).

i even found his powers but i have not goten to that if any one knows hem/her let me know....

isis

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I know of one thing he does is try to stop you from accomplishing your path in life. He likes to stir things up and is very good at making one doubt themselves. He reminds me of LOKI in a way. I do not know much about him Isis but this was just told to me by one of my guides. I wish I could help more.

----------


## isis

it is ok Lady D. and thinks it dose help.... thinks again Lady D. i will keep myself aware of hem and not let hem get to me... i am going to get more info on hem so i can keep hem away.....

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> it is ok Lady D. and thinks it dose help.... thinks again Lady D. i will keep myself aware of hem and not let hem get to me... i am going to get more info on hem so i can keep hem away.....


 I am not worried about you. You can handle yourself. This is one of the reasons the Ouija board does not work for you as the entities know they can not get to you or control you. I meant to tell you that.

----------


## isis

i know and i sorry... are you ok?

----------


## Lady Dunsany

I am having a bit of a health scare right now waiting for tests to come back and am getting antsy, but you knew that didn't you. I will let you know in a pm when they come in. How is school going? Have you found out any more information about your Demon? I am looking too.

----------


## isis

i did not know that. but i hope your ok.. no i have not look for any info on my demon yet i was warred about you... school is going good... i will pray that you are ok...

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> i did not know that. but i hope your ok.. no i have not look for any info on my demon yet i was warred about you... school is going good... i will pray that you are ok...


 Thank You. With you on my side how can I lose.

----------


## Raskul

Cakeham Manor is a big house in England...

The Bishops of Chichester had a house here from the C13 to the C16. The early house had fallen into ruins by 1363, but of it there survives one bay of a C13 hall and undercroft. It was rebuilt in the C16, and of this re- building the principal survival is a tall hexagonal red brick tower, with taller stair turret, built by Bishop Sherborn about 1519. To the south of this is one contemporary bay with trefoil-headed windows with dripstones over. Granted licence to crenellate in 1447, along with other manor houses of the see of Chichester, but no work from this time.

Most of the best occultists had become such after being brainwashed by catholicism. Look where prayers got them.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Jesus.

----------


## Raskul

> Jesus.


Ye sus what?
I sussed it years ago... but did they?

----------


## Lady Dunsany

No. They thought they did.

----------


## Odin

first you call him God and Now Jesus 

keep it up and Ras will think he's special

----------


## Raskul

i been enrolled in speshul skool, if that counts?

----------

